# Martin Savannah brace height?



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

I am setting up a Savannah. I really had to raise the nock point above the shelf, but now I have just a slight left tear. I'm fine with that, because the arrows are about two inches too long. I was really amazed, before it kicked way high left. After getting the knock point set, the kick out almost went away, anyway, I digress....

After measuring the brace height, I noticed it was 8", and should be between 6-1/4" to 7". I can't get enough twist out of the string to get down to 7", no way. I left it strung for 12 hours, and have shot about a brazillian arrows with it, and am still only down to 7-3/4". I am not sure about the string measurement, it has an AMO of about 60, string is about 56" (while strung), I know it should be about 57" (60'-3"), and if measured properly it may be 57", I don't know.

So my questions are: 1) could the 7" brace height be a misprint? 2) what is the brace height on your Savannah's?

Thanks!


5


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

5Points said:


> After measuring the brace height, I noticed it was 8", and should be between 6-1/4" to 7". I can't get enough twist out of the string to get down to 7", no way. 5


Question for you on your measurement... you're measuring from the string to "where" on the riser? It should be (if I am remembering correctly) measured to the portion of the grip which is cut the deepest into the riser, furthest from the string.


----------



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

*measurements and*

First of all, I messed up my paper tares, I was getting low right, I think, regardless, that is almost gone.

Measuring brace height. I did my measurrement from the top, deep part of the grip cutout (string side), to the string. I know that is the correct way on my compounds, and looks to be correct from the Martin owners manual.

Where in Seattle? My wife grew up just across Union Bay from Husky Stadium.

Thanks,

5


----------



## Double Tee (Jan 16, 2009)

5points: I have 2 Savannahs,are you using the factory string? I just got some Tommahawk bow strings from 3 rivers that are very good! These are flemish twist strings, get the AMO 62" for the Savannah (its a 62" bow) the string length will be around 59" for a 62" AMO bow.these strings are TS-1 I believe. You can twist them up after they stretch to get a 6 1/4-7" brace ht. Mine like around 6 3/4 to 7" try around there for what feels best and is quietest. Sounds like you may have the wrong string now!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

I've got a 6 7/8 BH on my Savannah.

Like double tee said, the Savannah is a 62 inch bow, sounds like your string is too short.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

each bow will like a different brace height (the range is 6-7 inches) mine likes 6.5 inches - nock will vary as well depending on the shooter and the arrows. Mine can vary from 3/8" and 1/2". Sting length (I make it to 58.5 inches and it works for me - D97) You really should make your own strings unless your just shooting for a few years.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

5Points said:


> Where in Seattle? My wife grew up just across Union Bay from Husky Stadium.
> 5


Wallingford, just west of I-5 from UW.


----------



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

*Thanks so far...*

I think it is the wrong string too. I am going to run down to Martin today and see what they say. The main offices are just down the road a few miles.

So far, this has been really fun. I know that is sure shoots better the closer I get to spec..

5

(Wallingford, heck, you can go over to the Zoo and "observe".)


----------



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

*Just got back from Martin.*

I just got back from Martin. Scott looked at my bow, and agreed, the string was too short. He set me up with a new one, and now, I am good to go. I can't wait to get the string "shot in". I am already lovin it!

I'm trying to get it set up to creep down to about 6-5/8" to start.

Thanks everyone.

5


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

5Points said:


> (Wallingford, heck, you can go over to the Zoo and "observe".)


For some reaon, they keep a crew close to me when I go there with all my camo on and my face painted up and have my bow in hand. I don't unnerstan' !!!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

5Points said:


> I just got back from Martin. Scott looked at my bow, and agreed, the string was too short. He set me up with a new one, and now, I am good to go. I can't wait to get the string "shot in". I am already lovin it!
> 
> I'm trying to get it set up to creep down to about 6-5/8" to start.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up

I'm betting that you'll be mucho happy with your bow......


----------



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

*Wow!*

What a difference the right string can make. The bow is nicer to shoot, quieter, and all of a sudden, I can hit stuff a bit better. I just shot one group the size of a silver dollar, only 10 yards, and went outside and could hit the end of a haybale at 25 yards. For some reason, it is a lot easier to string too.

Thanks again,

5


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Kewl... now...*



5Points said:


> What a difference the right string can make. The bow is nicer to shoot, quieter, and all of a sudden, I can hit stuff a bit better. I just shot one group the size of a silver dollar, only 10 yards, and went outside and could hit the end of a haybale at 25 yards. For some reason, it is a lot easier to string too.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 5


Go forth and slay some 'yotes !! :shade:


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Glad you're enjoying the Savannah. I've had a couple of them and thought they were great shooters. I've got to tip my hat to you on the paper tuning deal. Lord knows I can't pull it off. I have to bare shaft tune.


----------



## 5Points (Dec 28, 2008)

*Paper tune*



Jim Casto Jr said:


> Glad you're enjoying the Savannah. I've had a couple of them and thought they were great shooters. I've got to tip my hat to you on the paper tuning deal. Lord knows I can't pull it off. I have to bare shaft tune.


I have to admit, I can't get a perfect tare, but don't know if it is possible shooting off a leather padded shelf. It still tears almost a vane width low at 8 yards, but I am not finalized on my arrows yet either.


----------

